# Cajun lobster boil?



## BigAL (Sep 3, 2011)

Wondered if anyone had tried boiling lobster the same way you would crawfish.  If you have, when would you cut the heat on a 1-1.5# lobster so it can "soak"?  Is it a bad idea to soak or even cook them this way?

Aside from cost/great taste of lobster as is, what do you think?

Thanks


----------



## dcSaute (Sep 3, 2011)

boiled lobster is a classic.  typically it's x minutes + y minutes per pound.  done it multiple times but I don't recall the time factors.  

we used to live close by a seafood wholesaler - it had gigantic tanks in the back "by size(lbs)" - he'd point you in the right direction and you went and plucked out your own . . . prices were great; then they discovered retail - put in a counter & seating and hoisted the prices to the other side of the moon.....

no "soaking" - into boiling pot, out of pot, eat.


----------



## BigAL (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks, DC!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 3, 2011)

Good question, Al.
Let us know if you suck the head ;^)


----------



## dcSaute (Sep 3, 2011)

so I went and looked . . ,.

5 minutes (for the first one lb) + 3 minutes for each additional pound starting at two.

Joy of Cooking - works for me, never needed to try anything else....


----------



## CraigC (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't see why it wouldn't be good. I've used the same Maryland crab steaming method for spiny lobster tails. Either to be served in the style of a shrimp cocktail or in a cold lobster salad.

Craig


----------

